
ClinkerHQ as an alternative to Atlassian SVN - aitorciki
http://blog.clinkerhq.com/simple-an-opportunity/
======
programminggeek
I always love to see companies supporting "old" tech once it goes out of
fashion. There is always a market for this and it's usually pretty invisible.

~~~
ipedrazas
The client I'm working for right now is (still) using CVS... Guess your idea
of "old" tech and their idea is very different :)

------
ipedrazas
Not only an alternative. ClinkerHQ does so much more (and better) than
atlassian svn that if we were at school the teacher would tell you off because
you cannot add up carrots and sweet pears.

